# Opinions on lights (Australia)



## KRL (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi all

I'm trying to find good lights for my new tank. Its 100cm (40in) long, and 45cm (18in) deep. It'll start with low tech plants and no CO2, but want wiggle room if I decide to upgrade to high tech and add CO2

Currently trying to choose between:
Fluval aquasky + fluval timer

fresh and plant 2.0 + wifi controller

finnex planted+ 24/7 (but dont know if it will be okay to work with US to Au plug)


Any opinions or suggestions??

Thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @KRL,

Here are a couple of threads that may help you decide.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1067065-review-comparison-fluval-fresh-plant-2-0-fixture.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1220330-75-gallon-par-light-levels-fluval-f-p-2-0-a.html

I would skip the 'wi-fi', just put the fixture on a good digital timer. If you opt for the Aquasky it puts out about 1/2 the PAR levels of the Fresh and Plant 2.0

Questions? Just ask!


----------



## C5rider (Dec 30, 2017)

Thinking of lighting options myself. Subscribing to this thread with interest!


----------



## KRL (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks @*Seattle_Aquarist*, that is very helpful! I do really want the fresh and plant, but will have to sleep on it as it's very expensive... I wish aquarium stuff was a bit cheaper in Australia, this can be such an expensive hobby!

@*Seattle_Aquarist*, wondering if you would be able to give me an opinion on the specs on these two lights? You seem knowledgeable and I don't really understand it all:

https://makemyled.com/1-x-90cm-twin-row-full-spectrum-sunrise-sunset-panel-mml-fwp2b-90/

https://makemyled.com/1-x-90cm-triple-row-full-spectrum-combo-panel-mml-fwp3b-90/

No worries if you dont want to comment on something you havent used!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @KRL,

Assuming that 120 degree lenses are used on the LEDs then the model MML-FWP3B-90 would be roughly equivalent to the Fluval F&P 2.0 if the dimmer was used with the unit. What would be missing is a warranty, waterproof construction, and how the light will actually make you tank look. All three of those items are important to me. I want a light spectrum that appeals to me, typically 7500K to 9350K. I want a reasonable length warranty with a reputable, long established company that has a service department and a toll-free phone number. And I want a waterproof unit. Why? Because most LED fixture failures are moisture/humidity related, my last LED fixture (Marineland) lasted two years and failed due to moisture causing issues with the PCB board and I had a glass cover on the aquarium.


----------



## KRL (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks so much Roy, you've been a lot of help! Have given me plenty to think about!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @KRL,

My wife and I had the opportunity to visit your beautiful country in 2000, just after the Olympics. Visited Cairns, Port Douglas, and Sydney, saw the rainforest, snorkeled the Barrier Reef, met some great people....I should have taken the opportunity to hunt rainbowfish!


----------

